# Trying to mount the Airecut blade on my Shindaiwa T25. Will this be safe?



## ANewSawyer (Mar 16, 2015)

The Airecut blades arrived this past Saturday but I am just now able to start thinking about mounting it. I want to make sure I don't end up with a flying, loose brush blade! Do you think either way of mounting the blade looks unsafe or likely to damage the gear shaft? I have put in pics with short explainations to illustrate my point. If you have a question, please ask. I am typing while very tired.

This is what the blade holders look like without a blade in them.




The outer holder (removed in this shot) is relieved on the inside to make room for this retaining pin. The blade should go under the pin with the outer holder on over the pin. The Airecut is too thick to fit under the pin. I can remove the pin though.




There are teeth for engaging the gear shaft on the outer holder. Also pictured is the relieved area for the retaining pin.




With the pin removed, this is what the holder looks like installed the correct way. The bolt that holds the blade on threads up through the inside of the gear shaft nice and tight. But I am *very worried* about how little engagement there is between the teeth on the gear shaft and the teeth on the outer holder. I don't want those teeth to strip!




Since the retaining pin is gone, I could flip the holder over and get a lot more engagement between the teeth. It is contrary to the manual though.




Any thoughts???


----------



## catbuster (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes. Put the guard back on the trimmer. Then, try it the correct way, and if you notice any wear, find a new plate that will work properly


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 19, 2015)

You mean the debris guard that mounts on the tube? Well, I don't have one for this model and need to order it. I may be ordering new rings anyway.

I know that older models used a different holder but it is not available through the IPL. I wonder why I couldn't just grind a holder like mine flat?


----------



## alderman (Mar 21, 2015)

Why not just buy a blade that will fit? I wouldn't want to run the risk with something that spins as fast as a trimmer blade.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 21, 2015)

I picked up a blade that fits yesterday, a Stihl chisel tooth blade. You have a good point, though. That is why I asked. I wanted the advantages offered by the airecut. But it won't help me if it comes off and kills me!


----------



## alderman (Mar 21, 2015)

I only mentioned it because I run a lot of Shindaiwa equipment. On the brushcutters, I have had the fastening bolt loosen up while running them. Not to the point where the blade comes off, but it got me thinking.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 21, 2015)

The bolt on my unit runs through the center of the splined drive shaft and is reverse threaded. I would hope that it would tighten instead of loosen.

I guess you are afraid that the outer holder will come off and I won't have the safety pin on it. I appreciate your concern and advice.


----------

